# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  نرم افزاری برای ساخت help فارسی

## rezaei manesh

سلام
من باید یک Help قدرتمند آماده کنم و دنبال نرم افزاری برای این کار می کردم که از فارسی پشتیبانی کنه و امکانات خوبی هم داشته باشه و بتونم helpی مانند help مایکروسافت درست کنم و... 
یک نرم  افزار به اسم fast-help هست که فارسی رو پشتیبانی میکنه و.. اما نتونستم ک0/0ر0/0ک اونو پیدا کنم 
اگه دوستان نرم افزاری رو می شناسند به من بگن که بتونم ازش استفاده کنم

----------


## rezaei manesh

پس شما ساخت help رو چه طور انجام می دین؟!!!

----------


## Armin060

> help مایکروسافت درست کنم


با برنامه می خواید اين كار رو بكنيد؟
Help هایی كه ماكروسافت داره، مثل MSDN از يه برنامه كه بياد Help درست كنه، فراتره

اين نرم افزار هایی كه Help درست می كنند، معمولا در قالب chm يا html هستند كه البته خود chm هم از html استفاده می كنه. اگر بخوايد برای راهنمای نرم افزارتون از html استفاده كنيد، با Word هم می تونيد اين كار رو بكنيد.

----------


## rezaei manesh

برنامه fast-help رو دیدید ؟ یه چیز تو این مایه ها می خوام
بله حق با شماست  chm در نهایت خروجی اونهاست اما نرم افزارهای هست که می شه به سادگی از اونها استفاده کرد و راهنما درست کرد این fast-help  خیلی عالیه و مشکل رجیستر داره

----------


## naser_feb8646

سلام
دوست عزیز نرم افزار Help And Manual هستش اگر می خوای برات آپ کنم حجمش 30 مگه

----------


## Navid Asadi

من میخوام 
اگه میشه آپش کنید...

----------


## rezaei manesh

> سلام
> دوست عزیز نرم افزار Help And Manual هستش اگر می خوای برات آپ کنم حجمش 30 مگه


سلام
اره ممنون می شم

----------


## naser_feb8646

سلام

دوستان ببخشید دیر شد ADSL قطع شده بود

پارت 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/12631737...v506part1.html

پارت 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/12631742...v506part2.html

پارت 3
http://www.4shared.com/file/12631739...v506part3.html

----------


## Mani_rf

از برنامه های WinCHM و PowerCHM هم می توانی استفاده کنی که با کمی جستجو آنها را خواهی یافت.

----------


## sh

بهترین برنامه ای که میتونی استفاده کنی  Help & manual 5.2  هست. راجبش قبلا نوشتم

www.ec-software.com/downloads.html

----------


## ali_autumnal

> سلام
> 
> دوستان ببخشید دیر شد ADSL قطع شده بود
> 
> پارت 1
> http://www.4shared.com/file/12631737...v506part1.html
> 
> پارت 2
> http://www.4shared.com/file/12631742...v506part2.html
> ...


باسلام

دوست عزیز اگه امکانش هست دوباره آپ کنید.

----------


## abi6434

سلام مي شه لطفا در مورد help &manual بگيد چه طوري مي شه متن فارسي انگليسي مخلوط براش ايجاد كرد ؟؟؟؟ :گریه: 
من هر كار كردم كه متنش مثل word اين قابليت رو داشته باشه نتونستم

----------


## sanaz malmir

> سلام
> دوست عزیز نرم افزار Help And Manual هستش اگر می خوای برات آپ کنم حجمش 30 مگه


سلام من از help & Manual Version 7.0.5 استفاده کردم ولی به یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ داره 
اینکه موقع Publish  یه سری از حروف فارسی رو خراب میکنه 
مثلا صدور سند رو میزنه ضدور دنس / و هر بار که مجددا Publish  میکنم این حروف به حروف های دیگه ای تغییر میکنه به صورت رندوم 
آیا راه حلی برای این موضوع دارید؟؟؟؟؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## sanaz malmir

سلام من از help & Manual Version 7.0.5 استفاده کردم ولی به یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ داره 
اینکه موقع Publish  یه سری از حروف فارسی رو خراب میکنه 
مثلا صدور سند رو میزنه ضدور دنس / و هر بار که مجددا Publish  میکنم این حروف به حروف های دیگه ای تغییر میکنه به صورت رندوم 
آیا راه حلی برای این موضوع دارید؟؟؟؟؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Mani_rf

> سلام من از help & Manual Version 7.0.5 استفاده کردم ولی به یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ داره 
> اینکه موقع Publish  یه سری از حروف فارسی رو خراب میکنه 
> مثلا صدور سند رو میزنه ضدور دنس / و هر بار که مجددا Publish  میکنم این حروف به حروف های دیگه ای تغییر میکنه به صورت رندوم 
> آیا راه حلی برای این موضوع دارید؟؟؟؟؟
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید



برای این که Help & Manual از زبان فارسی به درستی پشتیبانی کند در پروژه خود این تنظیمات را انجام دهید:

----------

